
New Quantum Approach for Sharing Secrets Sets a Record with 11 Dimensions - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/new-quantum-approach-for-sharing-secrets-sets-a-record-with-11-dimensions/
======
bookofjoe
>Experimental Demonstration of 11‐Dimensional 10‐Party Quantum Secret Sharing

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/lpor.2020000...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/lpor.202000012)

